# Nesbitt jug



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

I saw another post about someone collecting nesbitt bottles and I thought I'd post. I dug this out of a 30's/50's section of my dump a few weeks ago.
 It is in great shape and a very beautiful bottle. I don't normally bring home glass jugs or nesbitt bottles but this one well I would like to know more about.

 The top is very unusual. Do you think it was attached to some device for dispensing?

 I would like to see a labeled one![]


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

nice patterned glass.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

top


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

label side.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

Any thoughts? What would be the proper term for this patterned glass?


----------



## epackage (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like a basket weave pattern to me...


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 26, 2011)

NICE LOOKIN BOTTLE ,,,,IT LOOKS TO ME TO BE A WEAVE PATTERN .....GREAT FIND  IT LOOKS TO BE JUST A SCREW ON TOP..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 26, 2011)

> The top is very unusual. Do you think it was attached to some device for dispensing?


Yes. http://www.freepatentsonline.com/2091518.pdf


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Eric. That is a good link. I like how they tried to prevent misuse of their brand. Very interesting.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 26, 2011)

No problem Tony. I never heard of Nesbitt but the jug looked like a disinfectant. I never would have guessed a Fruit Product Company. Then the disinfecting of the company areas came to mind afterward. I didn't read the whole thing.
 Was it a fruit concentrate or a cleaner? The contents are still unknown to me.[]
 How about you?


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, this dump is behind an old Mom&Pop store. It would be cool to find the dispenser apparatus. The old wooden structure is still standing and its filled with junk. Looks to be 1910 type structure.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice, the old soda jerk? I still wonder if competitors used a pattern for their food stuffs though. White House did with vinegar but a fruit concentrate seams different somehow.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> No problem Tony. I never heard of Nesbitt but the jug looked like a disinfectant. I never would have guessed a Fruit Product Company. Then the disinfecting of the company areas came to mind afterward. I didn't read the whole thing.
> Was it a fruit concentrate or a cleaner? The contents are still unknown to me.[]
> How about you?


 
 Yes its a fruit drink. I don't know if it was carbonated at some point. The company was out of California.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah. I would think all one had to do was refill the dispenser jug with their own brew and dispense it that way.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 26, 2011)

FROM WHAT I FOUND THEY'VE BEEN AROUND SINCE EARLY 40'S...NESBITT'S  THAT IS


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Rocky,

 Very cool dispensing jug, sir. I understand why you brought that guy home. Thanks for showing us.







 "History
 The Nesbitt Fruit Products Company was founded in 1924 by Hugh S. Nesbitt. The company produced syrups to be used in soda fountains. The company produced a full line of fountain products through the years including various fruit flavors to be mixed with soda water, toppings for ice cream, including chocolate, hot fudge, crushed pineapple and strawberrys, and, a hot chocolate base. They also marketed branded dispensers and other fountain supplies (see 1959 fountain list).

 In 1927 the company began producing Nesbitt's Orange for distribution to soda fountains where it was mixed with 5 parts water. When they started bottling it in 1938-39 it was distinguished by the fact that it was made from 10% California orange juice. The brand was franchised to independent bottling companies all over the United States and around the world. Besides Orange, other flavors bottled included: Creme Soda, Grape, Strawberry, Root Beer, Lemon-Lime, to name a few. Nesbitt also made Sprig, a lemon lime drink.
 [/IMG]
 The back of the bottles had the following slogan:

 "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Name on a Soft drink 
 is like 
 STERLING stamped on Silver"

 Nesbitt Fruit Products Company was sold to Clorox in 1972. The following is the Clorox Chronology..." From Nesbitt.






 1959 Sales List

 "Nesbitt's Orange was the "Official Orange Drink" for Disneyland from the time it opened in 1955 into the 1960's. It was the only orange drink sold in the Park.






 It is said that Elvis Presley loved Nesbitt's Orange. "He always had the weirdest eating habits I ever saw," a friend was quoted as saying at the time (1960's). "Burnt bacon, olives, vegetable soup and peanut-butter and banana sandwiches." He'd wash all this down with Pepsi or Nesbitt's Orange soda."


----------



## rockbot (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. Good info Surf![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

His brother must have been the bad (castor)seed in the family,the ricin man.(lol not really his brother,but same last name) []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

*


----------



## rockbot (Aug 10, 2011)

Pretty cool Rick. I guess it was a popular name back then. Don't know of any name like that today.[]


----------



## Stardust (Aug 11, 2011)

Love it Rocky ~ Bet it would l@@k cool filled with a string of white lights and lit up for mood light at night in a room ~ While sipping juice ; ) star ~


----------



## rockbot (Aug 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Love it Rocky ~ Bet it would l@@k cool filled with a string of white lights and lit up for mood light at night in a room ~ While sipping juice ; ) star ~


 
 [][]


----------



## tomscot2 (Feb 1, 2013)

FYI: surfaceone copied this information from http://nesbittsorange.com. This non-commercial site has hundreds of photos of Nesbitt Fruit Products Company memorabilia.


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  tomscot2
> 
> FYI: surfaceone copied this information from http://nesbittsorange.com. This non-commercial site has hundreds of photos of Nesbitt Fruit Products Company memorabilia.


 Welcome to the forum Tom, you have a great site there, thanks for sharing it with us all....Jim


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Feb 2, 2013)

My family name is Neblett. I believe that my family used/ was Nesbitt and Niblitt 

 I did not know about Nesbitt co or bottles until I read this thread. 

 I'd like to add a few "family" bottles to my collection if anyone wants to sell or trade.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, great site, thanks.



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

